# What LED headlights should I purchase in place of the stock headlights?



## Al3e925 (Jul 27, 2016)

Haha yours too?! My passenger light did that, don't understand how, never messed with the bulb! I just got some opt7 led bulbs for lo/hi and try not to look at the broken side cover piece 

Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

Al3e925 said:


> Haha yours too?! My passenger light did that, don't understand how, never messed with the bulb! I just got some opt7 led bulbs for lo/hi and try not to look at the broken side cover piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


Opt 7 are garbage! Already tried and they're not adjustable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gCruze14 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have found these on amazon and they're not perfect, but by far the best aftermarket lighting solution! Hids are no more! I've been through so many different types of hid kits and my 2nd led replacements and have found these work the best!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

He's looking for an entire new assembly, not just the lights.

All the aftermarket assemblies are going to be crap, I'd honestly now waste your time. Spend the $140 or whatever it is on an OEM look-alike like TYC.

If you still want LED lights I'd look into the Supernova V.2 LEDs. Best plug and play LEDs in the market for one reason only. They don't have fans. The fans on those other ones will always fail within a year.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Please check my profile and search my posts about LED bulbs. I've tested many. All are crap including the Opt7 and Supernova. There are currently only TWO bulbs with a B+ rating for beam pattern and performance. Both glare a little more than stock.

As far as good aftermarket full headlamp assemblies, they are all pretty much crap too. The Chinese really cheap out on the projectors inside. *A good cutoff does not equal phenomenal lighting.* Hot spot intensity, width and foreground illumination are all the most important factors one should consider. Why spend $300-$400 on headlamps if your lighting is not improving by a good margin?

This is why many opt for retrofitting good quality projectors inside of OEM aftermarket headlamps (like TYC or Depo). The cost is about the same (maybe less if you shop smart).

I'm currently in the process of retrofitting a pair of LED projectors from a Prius into some TYC Cruze headlamps. I also have a pair of LED projectors from a Mazda CX5 that I'll be retrofitting and selling.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Here are some sneak peeks..


























Mock up only of Mazda LED...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Depending on your vehicle's mileage, the turn signal reflector falling off is a recall or service bulletin, and can be replace at no cost to you (again, depending on mileage). Soooo that's always an option.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

evo77 said:


> Please check my profile and search my posts about LED bulbs. I've tested many. All are crap including the Opt7 and Supernova. There are currently only TWO bulbs with a B+ rating for beam pattern and performance. Both glare a little more than stock.
> 
> As far as good aftermarket full headlamp assemblies, they are all pretty much crap too. The Chinese really cheap out on the projectors inside. *A good cutoff does not equal phenomenal lighting.* Hot spot intensity, width and foreground illumination are all the most important factors one should consider. Why spend $300-$400 on headlamps if your lighting is not improving by a good margin?
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time finding your post about the best led.

I'm loving my opt7 but I could do without the fan and without the glare to other drivers, two big negatives, however the coverage is good in comparison to the oem, the glare off chrome, wet roads, mirrors, buildings glass fronts, etc etc is undoubtedly distracting, projectors are the way to go.

I'd be interested in your Mazda cx5 setup, shoot me a pm with any info when you have a spare chance, I'd appreciate it, thanks!



11 Cruze LTZ 1.4T
04 Ranger XLT 4.0 4x4


----------



## Etec225 (Apr 6, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...817-led-vs-stock-halogen-headlight-bulbs.html


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I got followed by some guy driving a Cruze with LEDs and I tried anything and everything to get him to pass me or I tried to lose him since he blinded the %&%&%& out of me. I think they should be out lawed! just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

Patman said:


> I got followed by some guy driving a Cruze with LEDs and I tried anything and everything to get him to pass me or I tried to lose him since he blinded the %&%&%& out of me. I think they should be out lawed! just my 2 cents worth.


How do you know they were leds vs some cheapo eBay hids or something?


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

There performance benefits for me with my terrible nighttime vision they're virtually the safest for me to own, with grandparents and lazy teenagers, riding their high beams to save the $15 to replace he low beam lamp, i can't see anything when light is coming high up at me, and my Cruze sits so low, the LEDs cast brighter light than the halogen that penetrates farther

mine are aimed correctly, the reflections still can irritate other drivers but my LED low beams are not aimed at you, when light is aimed at me, I can't see well but at least my LEDs cast well on the reflective painted lines on the road so I can safely travel in my own lane by the distraction, they're far more reliable than the hids too



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> He's looking for an entire new assembly, not just the lights.
> 
> All the aftermarket assemblies are going to be crap, I'd honestly now waste your time. Spend the $140 or whatever it is on an OEM look-alike like TYC.
> 
> If you still want LED lights I'd look into the Supernova V.2 LEDs. Best plug and play LEDs in the market for one reason only. They don't have fans. The fans on those other ones will always fail within a year.


I have LasFits, on my second pair since I put them in my car in January. When these go I'll move on to the fanless designs. 

Best bet is retros like the posts on page 1. The oem housings are kinda meh on Gen 1 with LEDs. 



justin13703 said:


> How do you know they were leds vs some cheapo eBay hids or something?


If his area is anything like mine up north, those were just silverstars on high beam. People do that all the time here and get mad when I turn mine on as well to show them how it feels. I tried to angle my mirror to reflect it back at them but it never was successful. The inner petty in me almost wants to install a light bar in my back window. The sane part of me says they will simply call the cops as if you started the incident and play the victim.


----------



## mauilani (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm at 43k on my car, which warranty would it fall under? The Chevy website says no recalls are available for my VIN. Perhaps I'll make a visit to the chevy dealership and find out. All the previous owners warranties were transferred to me otherwise.


anthonysmith93 said:


> Depending on your vehicle's mileage, the turn signal reflector falling off is a recall or service bulletin, and can be replace at no cost to you (again, depending on mileage). Soooo that's always an option.


----------



## mauilani (Apr 3, 2017)

The reason I want to repleace the entire headlight piece is because of the broken blinder inside the headlight that is on a bracket that sticks out over the turning signal light itself. But, with this (pardon, not an expert) will just plug in to the existing wiring? Or do I require extra things in addition to it if I purchase?


gCruze14 said:


> I have found these on amazon and they're not perfect, but by far the best aftermarket lighting solution! Hids are no more! I've been through so many different types of hid kits and my 2nd led replacements and have found these work the best!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mauilani (Apr 3, 2017)

Did you try repairing the blinder piece? My mechanic said you could probably take off the entire headlight assembly and shake it down and JB weld it back into place but I haven't tried myself.


Al3e925 said:


> Haha yours too?! My passenger light did that, don't understand how, never messed with the bulb! I just got some opt7 led bulbs for lo/hi and try not to look at the broken side cover piece
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530P using Tapatalk


----------



## mauilani (Apr 3, 2017)

She, lol. & so basically what I researched myself is true. They are all crap. Guess it's looking into bulbs themselves now to achieve the LED lighting. I just really would like a non broken headlight assembly.


Snipesy said:


> He's looking for an entire new assembly, not just the lights.
> 
> All the aftermarket assemblies are going to be crap, I'd honestly now waste your time. Spend the $140 or whatever it is on an OEM look-alike like TYC.
> 
> If you still want LED lights I'd look into the Supernova V.2 LEDs. Best plug and play LEDs in the market for one reason only. They don't have fans. The fans on those other ones will always fail within a year.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

You have to watch out for the replacements if you just replace 1 assembly. I ended up with mixed matched headlights that way. The earlier headlights had orange discs and the newer style are clear.


----------



## aaron.terveen (Mar 30, 2017)

mauilani said:


> I purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze with stock lights, the "blinder" that covers the turning signal light on the drive side has snapped off (its now inside the headlight broken off just hanging out) and it cannot be fixed? So, I've decided to replace with new LED headlights in their entirety. I've seen some halo brand and spider brands but neither have excellent reviews. Can someone point me in the right direction?


https://youtu.be/JAeLsPpSowo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> I tried to angle my mirror to reflect it back at them but it never was successful.


I've gotten pretty good at this. I can tell it works as they usually slow way down to get out of the reflected light.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

If anyone goes with aftermarket stock headlight, go with DEPO. They are by far the best quality ones out there. I've tried numerous brands on past cars and found they are the best.


----------



## NineScorpions (Jul 21, 2013)

I have all my front lighting from SuperBrightLEDs.com. 

*Fogs:* $50 for the pair (2 year warranty). 6500k @ 590 lumens (best aftermarket I have had)

*Front Turn signals:* $24 for the pair (2 year warranty). 6100k @ 147 amber lumens / 155 white lumens (LEDs are white when on as parking lights. Switch to amber when turn signal is engaged). Back to white when turn signal turned off *note you will likely need the load resistor kit to avoid hyper flashing ($10 for the pair)

*Headlights:* $80 for the pair (*lifetime warranty*). 7200k @ 1300 lumens

Fogs are stupid bright as well as the headlights. The turn signals don't have as much kick (I assume here since they split the LED count in half. Half being white and half being amber. They still are bright enough the fit in with the others and all are close enough in temperature that I cannot tell the difference.

I did not bother with the front marker lights for two reasons. They are what they are since the lens is already amber and they are a PIA to get to. My fog light assemblies have both been broken over the years and I have "fixed" them. It is not worth trying to get to the markers and potentially messing up my repair and not interested in pulling the front shell off.


----------

